# Lets see ur new props for this year



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Did you make that or buy it? It's pretty wicked looking.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## tcwoodeus (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Outstanding job!! I would love to see the entire display!! Be sure to post more pics!!!?


----------



## tcwoodeus (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

noobi said:


> View attachment 716303
> in


That is totally AWESOME! Is it a stand-alone item, or part of display?


----------



## tcwoodeus (Aug 22, 2014)

Im building a full size ship in the front yard.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I finally have all my Fence supplies, I had a little time to do my proof of concept last night. Cut my first 3 verticals out of PVC, getting 3 lengths out of a 10' section. Used the heat gun to soften the end, did not take long at all. Finials went on with little effort. Were snug when it was still warm, but once cooled they slip off. Will glue and/or screw them on. Here is a snapshot of the results. Will end up with 80' of fencing for the new yard.


----------



## Syrkres (Aug 4, 2018)

Therewolf said:


> I finally have all my Fence supplies, I had a little time to do my proof of concept last night. Cut my first 3 verticals out of PVC, getting 3 lengths out of a 10' section. Used the heat gun to soften the end, did not take long at all. Finials went on with little effort. Were snug when it was still warm, but once cooled they slip off. Will glue and/or screw them on. Here is a snapshot of the results. Will end up with 80' of fencing for the new yard.
> View attachment 717234
> View attachment 717235


Where did you pick up your fence post tops?


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Syrkres said:


> Where did you pick up your fence post tops?


Check out the 'Fences and Posts' thread here on the Forum. https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/fences-and-posts.46994/
I got mine from a web site, King Architectural Metals. kingmetals.com





Plastic Spears & Finials







www.kingmetals.com


----------



## RebelDead (Sep 2, 2015)

Gibbet in the making. Cat is not prop. She was trying to eat my gibbet.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

RebelDead said:


> Gibbet in the making. Cat is not prop. She was trying to eat my gibbet.
> View attachment 717251


What is that made out of? I've had some bad attempts in the past, that looks pretty nice.


----------



## RebelDead (Sep 2, 2015)

Therewolf said:


> What is that made out of? I've had some bad attempts in the past, that looks pretty nice.


3/4 - Inch by 100 ft Polypropylene Hanger Strap, Gray. I got it on Amazon. But I looked it up as plastic plumbers tape. It worked out well.


----------



## RebelDead (Sep 2, 2015)

I painted my Gibbet yesterday. It came out pretty good. I still have some touch ups to do. I want to add some rust and a some texture. But here is the update.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh must bookmark this thread for sure


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

I'll have some pictures coming soon. bwahaha ha ha ha


----------



## zooter (Apr 15, 2017)

noobi said:


> View attachment 716303
> in





noobi said:


> View attachment 716303
> in


----------



## zooter (Apr 15, 2017)

Heres my Horror


----------



## zooter (Apr 15, 2017)

zooter said:


> Heres my Horror


----------



## zooter (Apr 15, 2017)

Gibbet and corps


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Have the Framework for my new GraveWalker built, needs his 'skin' applied (chicken wire and spray foam). Finally have all my fence pieces built, can't wait to assemble.


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

Gravewalker is looking stout. And great job on the fence.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

fowldarr said:


> Gravewalker is looking stout. And great job on the fence.


Thank you,
That pic is before anything was secured, just dry fit all the pieces, but it stood up!. I've narrowed the 'hips' and now secured all the joints with PVC cement, and some screws at the high stress points. Hope to get his skin on soon. Considering building him some ribs. Still working out the design of the hands and feet. He's about 2 1/2' wide, and around 10-12' feet tall.


----------



## moashuhley (Aug 6, 2019)

Just ordered this guy! Cant wait to add him to my collection. I heard that there are only a limited quantity available so I had to get him ASAP because I didnt want to risk missing out on him.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Therewolf said:


> Thank you,
> That pic is before anything was secured, just dry fit all the pieces, but it stood up!. I've narrowed the 'hips' and now secured all the joints with PVC cement, and some screws at the high stress points. Hope to get his skin on soon. Considering building him some ribs. Still working out the design of the hands and feet. He's about 2 1/2' wide, and around 10-12' feet tall.


Grim II has some of his skin now, I did add ribs, and have built his hands. Working on feet/Claws/vines


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

Therewolf said:


> Grim II has some of his skin now, I did add ribs, and have built his hands. Working on feet/Claws/vines
> View attachment 721309


Looks like you're also making some good progress


----------



## TheLZ (Aug 13, 2019)

Thank you guys, for the Pirate theme idea. Took it and ran with it. Still have to add fog machine to cannons and attempt to add some lighting and sound effects for the first time! Any recommendations on what to use for that?


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

That is pretty epic


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Updates on Grim II. He now has "feet"


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

TheLZ said:


> Thank you guys, for the Pirate theme idea. Took it and ran with it. Still have to add fog machine to cannons and attempt to add some lighting and sound effects for the first time! Any recommendations on what to use for that?
> View attachment 721462
> View attachment 721463


This turned out amazing!!! Great job!???


----------



## Scarab (Oct 11, 2016)

New for 2019!

Psycho Man! (he's not completely done. This was a proof of concept video.)

Zombie Swayer!

What do you think?

Scarab


----------



## Scarab (Oct 11, 2016)

Another new static prop for 2019! The Nun!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

All 3 of those props rock @Scarab. Great job on them all.


----------



## Sheff! (Oct 6, 2019)

new poster to the group, and this is from 2 years ago .
it began it's life a a large paper roll dispenser 



there are more vids from that Halloween and the next one on that channel


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Made a Templar knight crypt to hide a fog chiller. Made sense to add some HD knights with it... Also made a pile of treasure for a pirate to sit on as well (idea copied from here)


----------



## SkullHedge (Nov 3, 2019)

internet troll said:


> View attachment 716363


your flash creeper is amazing! Well done.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## SkullHedge (Nov 3, 2019)

Newest addition to the graveyard this year.ToTs were using it as a photo op. Ha!


----------

